# Favorite youtube videos/links of traditional kata?



## Eubrontes (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know about you folks, but when I have some free time, I love kicking around youtube and seeing what great performances I can find of Japanese and Okinawan masters.  What a great age we are living in when these things are just a click away.

Wondering if anyone cared to post a few favorites.  Might be a very fun thread (save me hours of surfing).


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 9, 2009)

Any of Hirokazu Kanazawa's performances are fundamentally sound, and certainly a pleasure to watch. 

He doesn't perform the kata with fluff, and everything you see is no-nonsense, practical performance. 

If I recall correctly, most of the videos you see of him, those are from a time when he wasn't a young fellow, either, including the ones with the aerial techniques (Unsu, Kanku Sho, etc). 

If someone likes what they see out of Kanazawa Kancho, I'd strongly recommend buying the videos, since this helps support the performer and his organization. 

If you want to see a more dynamic, but still fundamentally sound, performance of the above kata, Clay Morton (who is also under Kanazawa with the SKIF) is a good one to watch, too.  I've attended several of his clinics / seminars, and each time, I've come away feeling great about having learned something new, even if I had already thought I knew the kata quite well.


----------



## Eubrontes (Nov 9, 2009)

Love those videos, great recommendation (especially love that kata that seems very similar to Nipaipo - Nijuhachi Ho 



) . Thank you. 

Master Kanazawa one time came to our hombu to give a special seminar - this was in the mid or late 80s. To this day, I remember being incredibly impressed with his power.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 9, 2009)

Eubrontes said:


> Master Kanazawa one time came to our hombu to give a special seminar - this was in the mid or late 80s. To this day, I remember being incredibly impressed with his power.


 
He's been able to maintain excellent power throughout the years, due to sound, polished fundamental mechanics.  This way, he can still use his entire body to deliver a punch.  Even though he's a senior citizen now, I'd bet that he can still deliver a wicked hit, again, by using more of the legs and hips, instead of just the arms.  

If anything, it's the good mechanics that will greatly extend your martial arts career.  Relying on pure physical strength isn't as much of a handicap when you're young and strong, but we do get older as time progresses, and that's a one-way street!


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 26, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSa85s1WrF...&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSa85s1WrF...xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 26, 2009)

Your embedded video didn't show up too well, hopefully this will fix it up for you:

[yt]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSa85s1WrFg...</param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uSa85s1WrFg..._embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya, actually not sure but I don't think we can inbed vid's on this forum with a free account. Not positive, but neither vid showed up...

But I checked out the links, nice clips, solid mechanics & nice flow!
Everything its supposed to be & I'll never obtain(lol, well maybe...)


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> If someone likes what they see out of Kanazawa Kancho, I'd strongly recommend buying the videos, since this helps support the performer and his organization.


 

Hey Grenadier,

Do you have a link of where to purchase the vid's mentioned in your post?

Thanks,


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry about the embedded video - I'm not very tech savy, and for some reason could not just cut and paste the link.  I just was so thrilled to find this video of Master Chibana I thought I'd throw it up here so others could see it.  When I click on my post, it comes up full screen.  Again, I'm not very good at tech things, so... sorry if this caused any problems.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ah, don't sweat it I enjoyed the clips! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Eubrontes (Dec 27, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Hey Grenadier,
> 
> Do you have a link of where to purchase the vid's mentioned in your post?
> 
> Thanks,


 http://www.amazon.com/Shotokan-Kata...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261971509&sr=8-3


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 28, 2009)

Eubrontes said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Shotokan-Kata...3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261971509&sr=8-3


 

Thanks,

Actually I found this link for embedding vid's. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1157271#post1157271

May help, haven't actually tried it myself.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 1, 2010)

Seisan
Ananku
Wansu
Passai
Gojushiho
Wanchin
Chinto
Kusanku
Tokumine no kon
Passai Guwa

The picture quality isn't that great in these


----------



## Eubrontes (Jan 4, 2010)

Fascinating.  Thanks Timo for posting these.


----------



## Guliufa (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the vid of Hokama Sensei doing Seisan - WOW! 

Also, anything from Kyudokan, Oyata Sensei, the couple of vids of Hohan Soken Sensei... there's one of Nishihira Sensei doing Passai and Chinto - all great.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 26, 2010)

lol most of what i watch = kanazawa


----------

